# 1st time in Rollover



## Gambit007 (Mar 19, 2012)

Took kids n wifey out n about figured I try out rollover. Nothing crazy but my stepdaughter did cast, catch and fought her first fish. Proud dad over here:thumbup:
It was just a croaker but hey, you gotta start somewhere!!


Sent from my SGH-M919 using Tapatalk 2


----------

